# Diesel Cars Make a Comeback in the U.S - Led by GM



## Eugene_C (Mar 15, 2012)

From Scientific American, no less. With a nice pic of a Red Cruze Diesel:
*
"GM tries again with a small diesel
*
"We're definitely seeing a niche market that's growing ... and that's a niche that we've decided to play in," said Tom Read, powertrain spokesman for Detroit-based General Motors.

Earlier this year, GM announced it would draw on European expertise to develop a diesel-powered version of the popular Chevrolet Cruze, set to hit showrooms in 2013. 

Down the line, GM also plans to offer a diesel version of the Cadillac ATS."I think we're the first domestic automaker to say that we'll offer a small displacement diesel in a passenger car, and I think that reflects the push for innovation in propulsion systems that GM is willing to get into," Read said.

Diesel Cars Make a Comeback in the U.S.: Scientific American



*EFFICIENT COMBUSTION: More efficient diesel engines for automobiles are making a comeback in the U.S., thanks to new technologies to reduce soot.**Image: flickr/joeszilvagyi

*Diesel Cars Make a Comeback in the U.S.: Scientific American


----------



## TheRupp (May 8, 2012)

I hope this is the case for GM's sake. Right now, IMO, VW has the US's diesel market dominated, mostly because nobody else offers a sub-$30,000 (base) diesel vehicle. There's other diesel options out there, but you'll have to spend well-over $40-50k (BMW 335d, MB E350 BlueTEC). The next closest would be the Audi A3 TDI with a base price around $30k, but that's still technically VW.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

the duramax is a **** of a motor,only if it was in a shurnk down car size...........:th_coolio:


----------

